# Painting Intake on Rena XP3



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a XP3 on my 55 Gallon and can not stand the blueish gray intake pipe. Can you paint it black and if so is there a certain way to go about it or a particular paint I should use?


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Oct 2, 2003)

I painted the intake on my XP1 and AC500 with Krylon Fusion Satin. Wait a day or 2 for it to dry and then hook it up. Been looking great ever since. The Rustoleum plastic paint will work also.


----------



## aperry (Jul 19, 2007)

Same here. I used black Krylon Fusion on my AC500 intake, let it dry for several hours, and then hooked it back up. So far no problems and it blends nicely with my black background. You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, I just don't understand their idea with the intake and oulets being two different colors and how much it stands out (Atleast to me, but I'm picky). Thanks again


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

krylon fusion is safe for fish, but eventually it will wear off in the water. I had to repaint some intakes I painted about 6 months ago. I always painted using 2 coats, 1 coat on, dried for 30 minutes and 2nd coat, air dried for 1 day, in a bucket of water for a couple more days, and air dried for another day, then into the fish tank. oh well it beats the blue and green(eheim)


----------



## ercnan (Aug 13, 2006)

I think the different colors are for the "challenged" folks. Intakes one color, returns another.
Makes it easier to follow the pictures I guess.
Fusion makes them easier to use, especially if you like "all the same", anal or not.
Everything in my tank gets shot with black Fusion if it's not already black.
Anything else looks like a sore dic*.......thumb sticking out IMO.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, just want to make sure I have the right stuff for painting my intake tubes.

Rust-Oleum Textured Paint for Plastic

Also, how long does it take to dry? I am asking this because I am going to have to use only one filter on my tank at a time while painting the tubes. Thanks


----------

